# Problem BBSHD install on 2013 Salsa Mukluk 3 fat bike



## bitnaut (Jun 15, 2020)

The Mukluk has a 100mm BB so naturally I ordered the 100mm BBSHD version. 

However the chainstay interferes a bit with the secondary reduction gear housing so only about 12mm of thread is showing on the non-drive side. Only enough space for the mounting bracket and lock nut but not for the dust cover/jam nut.

On electricbike.com it was suggested that you can do without the dust cover and just put blue Loctite on the threads of the locknut. Has anyone tried this successfully?

Or should I just order the 120mm BBSHD bare motor with a ton of spacers and sell the 100mm one?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

bitnaut said:


> The Mukluk has a 100mm BB so naturally I ordered the 100mm BBSHD version.
> 
> However the chainstay interferes a bit with the secondary reduction gear housing so only about 12mm of thread is showing on the non-drive side. Only enough space for the mounting bracket and lock nut but not for the dust cover/jam nut.
> 
> ...


My experience with the lower-powered BBS02 and 73 mm BB was that I couldn't get the motor to remain "fixed" with Locktite. That's not to say it isn't possible. Since I had another bike with a 68 mm BB, it was an easy solution. Don't know if this is a factor, but the offset (distance between the right crankset and the seat stay differs considerably with the left side with BBS's (it was 10 - 15 mm on mine); this could exacerbate it or not. You need to check.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have done this with the BBSO2 and the BBSHD has the same lock nut. The proper torque values have to be observed and are hard to achieve without a torque wrench and the proper tool. I made the tool so I used a torque wrench. 

What you really need to consider is what chainring you are trying to use. The standard chainring that comes with the BBSHD does not have a great chainline and doesn't hold the chain well. A Leiikie Bling ring has a good chainline and never drops the chain BUT has a greater offset and might interfere with the chainstay. There is some flex in the system under high load so you need a couple mm clearance at the chainstay otherwise you will hit the chainring under load. If you do not have this clearance, then buying the 120mm is the answer.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Just to add something. Red Loctite can be used instead of blue Loctite. What you need to know is that to remove the locknut using red Loctite you need to heat the locknut to 260 degrees F to break the bond and remove the nut easily.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

keep in mind that is a heavy motor and it wants to swing down. i would secure it with a bracket that you can attach to the frame, and then do the locknut with loctite.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Pretty sure Luna sells a bracket, so that should work. For me, the easy way out was a different bike since there were a few in my stable (which has been thinned considerably during the pandemic).


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Luna is pretty expensive, but they are in California so it wont take forever to come like it would from cheaper china sources, if you can find similar product, if. Luna used to, back in the day, outsource to a shop close by to do some of their products. Not sure what they do now, if they still do that, or bought a CNC machine who knows I dont watch any of Erics videos but he is a smooth talker so who knows. The big power Cyclones came with a hose clamp and zip tie, but there's always a better solution that looks more pleasing out there. Some people have made nice aluminum mounts to bolt onto the frame and bolt to the motor.


----------



## bitnaut (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

I just went with tightening the locking nut with blue loctite and it has held so far for 150km. I'm watching if there's any sag or loosening of the nut or the bolts.

I had to put a couple spacers on the non-drive side to keep the secondary reduction housing from hitting my chainstay. Other than that everything has been working great!

Just need to dial in the programming. I bought Luna's standalone touchscreen programmer and have been having fun playing around with the settings to see what fits my style of riding.


----------



## Chris McQ (Aug 10, 2007)

bitnaut said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> I just went with tightening the locking nut with blue loctite and it has held so far for 150km. I'm watching if there's any sag or loosening of the nut or the bolts.
> 
> ...


How is the E Mukluk holding up? I am on the cusp of purchasing a Ti Mukluk to use with BBSHD
thanks
Chris


----------

